# Carbonated water helps C?



## moxie (Mar 22, 2003)

I read a small article in Prevention magazine which reports a small research study in which people who drank one glass of carbonated (fizzy) water a day experienced less constipation.Any anecdotal reports here to support this? What about gas and bloating?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

if you tend to gas & bloat, then drinking carbonated anything, including water, is most assuredly not the way to go. however, there are certain brands of bottled, naturally carbonated water (none american, all french or italian, Perrier or San Pellegrino or Vichy, for example) that are naturally high in certain minerals and elements, such as magnesium, sodium etc that can indeed be beneficial. however, they must be naturally gaseous and not artificially carbonated, such as seltzer. i personally do not partake as i am prone to bloating myself. on the rare occasion, when in france, like now, will drink a glass or two of Vichy or Badoit, neither available in the states, to my knowledge.


----------



## katykaren (Apr 5, 2003)

Carbonation is one of my worst triggers. I will have it occasionally on special occasions and always regret how bad I feel later.


----------

